# Thunderbird email program ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I searched for this and found a FREE Thunderbird email program; however, when attempting to set it up, it tells me I would need to pay $20 each month for the mail service provider........??


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

You only pay if you don't already have an email account and want to sign up with their provider. I use Thunderbird and don't pay.

When creating an email profile click the "Skip this and use my existing email" button.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks, I'll take another look at the set up.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like Thunderbird. It works very much like Outlook Express. I have it linked to my 2 gmail accounts. Works seamlessly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I still have not found a way to use this program. When I see the "existing email" it is showing, that is an OLD EMAIL ADDRESS and is not active. I find no way of changing it to one that is active.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

It sounds like Thunderbird was installed once before and now that you've installed it again it found that old setup.

Try using menu item "File|New|Existing Mail Account..." and go through its set up for your current email address. Later you can delete the old mail setup if you want.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I searched for this and found a FREE Thunderbird email program; however, when attempting to set it up, it tells me I would need to pay $20 each month for the mail service provider........??


Are you downloading from mozilla.org?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

kkbinco, I cannot find that "file/new/existing mail account" in that program's menue. Where is it?

MoonRiver, yes I downloaded it from mozilla.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

This is from a Mac, but should be similar for Windows or Linux. Your menu bar won't have "Events and Tasks" or "OpenPGP" on it.

View attachment 29115


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

On the updated Thunderbird program for PC or Linux, the menu bar isn't visible unless you make it so. Press the ALT key to make it visible temporarily, or you can right click on an empty section of the top bar (between "quick filter" and "search") and then click to choose the menu to be visible at all times. Why on earth software manufacturers think we don't want to easily navigate their programs is beyond me. 
See here for a description: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/k...happened-thunderbird-file-edit-and-view-menus


----------

